

ShopifyStor.es – Get Inspired by the Best Shopify Stores in the World - SebastianSzturo
http://shopifystor.es/

======
biomene
I've developed a few shopify stores and found the workflow to be similar to
working with Dreamweaver and FTP, but worse. There is no way to have a local
copy, which means you are constantly either editing files directly in their
web editor, or uploading your modified local copies to the server, waiting a
few seconds, then refreshing the browser manually to see the results.

But the real nightmare only begins after you launch the shop. There's
absolutely no way to test anything before putting it live. Want to add a
feature, or fix a bug? Edit the code blindly, upload it and cross your fingers
that it doesn't break everything.

I admire the developers who managed to develop these sites and maintain their
sanity intact.

~~~
thezoid
There are a number of approaches you can take for this. Many developers simply
have a production and staging store. Another approach is to have a production
and staging theme which you can preview.

The shopify_theme[1] gem or the new theme sync tool[2] help keep
synchronization quick. I can see the problem in the lack of context objects
that are available to a theme, and there was even a tool a long time ago that
solved that.

Sadly, it was very difficult to keep in sync.

[1]
[https://github.com/shopify/shopify_theme](https://github.com/shopify/shopify_theme)
[2]
[https://github.com/csaunders/phoenix](https://github.com/csaunders/phoenix)

